# Faygate Aircraft Scrapyard



## hydealfred (Oct 22, 2010)

When I first joined DP in Feb 10 I posted a set of scanned photo's from a visit to the above site in 1984. I often wondered if anything aviation related was left having heard the site had been developed. Well recently I returned and found some items do remain in the trees. 

Lockheed Hercules nose cones 







Stencilling on the inside of the nose cones 






Drop tanks 






Electrical generator set (nothing remains internally)






Generator set power outlets 






Signage attached to the generator set 











Thanks for looking.


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 23, 2010)

Like the drop tanks photo 'Fred. I wonder what they were fitted to (perhaps the same Herc the nose-cones came off, as some were fitted for tanker duty)? Just curious as I have just read _Phoenix Squadron_ by Rowland White, and the story of how they pre-fabbed drop tanks in the engine room of the Ark Royal to fit the Bucs that would play the tanker roles to ensure that the main crew could make it all the way to Belize. Fascinating!


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 23, 2010)

godzilla73 said:


> Like the drop tanks photo 'Fred. I wonder what they were fitted to (perhaps the same Herc the nose-cones came off, as some were fitted for tanker duty)? Just curious as I have just read _Phoenix Squadron_ by Rowland White, and the story of how they pre-fabbed drop tanks in the engine room of the Ark Royal to fit the Bucs that would play the tanker roles to ensure that the main crew could make it all the way to Belize. Fascinating!



Not sure what the tanks came off of. The yard did process Jaguars, Harriers and Hunters so who knows. Good book Pheonix Squadron. Putting those Buccs over Belize was quite an achievement. 

Have you read Vulcan 607 by the same author - amazing logistical achievement.


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes of course - that also reminds me of a funny Vulcan story (one of the many that I have absorbed over years of reading about them) about fuel. As you may know, there is a Vulcan on the tarmac at Southend airport, as part of the museum that's there. Apparently the guy who who owns the museum bought the bird for 5 grand, including the fuel in the tanks. Obviously no one in the RAF had checked how much was left in it, because he promptly drained the tanks and sold what came out for 7 and a half grand! Clever business.....


----------

